# algae problem



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

Hi got big problem in my tank loads of different types of algae hair,BBA and dust on glass have no idea how to fight with it use EI fert sys 

got two filters one xp3 and second one is tetratec and also use koralia nano so flow bit low but I work on this 

co2 from pressured bottle about 2bps

for now I use 2 x150w light just on 6 hours do not know if better will be to swap lights for 4 x 30w T8 tubes

anyone have some ideas ??


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi,
   This issue was discussed in the thread hair algae

EI has no relevance in the arena of Hair and BBA as these are specifically related to poor CO2 distribution and/or flow as well as excessive lighting.

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

do you think if I reduce light to 4 x 30w it will help ?? just changed a light unit for 4 x 30w will see if this help


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Yes mate. Any reduction in lighting will help. There is a very strict relationship between lighting and CO2 (as well as nutrients, mind you). I absolutely guarantee you that your problems will abate when you lower the light intensity.

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

how long it will take to see any difference ?? do I have to do anything with my ferts or just do it as usual ??


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> how long it will take to see any difference ??


Well, I would have to be Gandalf The Grey to predict how long it takes to resolve an algae issue. It depends on the severity of the issue as well as the mechanism of the fix. Minor hair algae, i.e a few strands here and there normally mean a minor problem so this might disappear in a few days once addressed. Severe problems may take weeks (assuming you do the right fix) because the plants are unhealthy. So this is like asking "how long does it take to get well after I'm sick?"



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> do I have to do anything with my ferts or just do it as usual ??


If you are suffering from CO2 related algae then I think it's a good idea to lower the nutrient levels, because otherwise you're only feeding the algae. Don't eliminate the nutrients altogether, because you might cause more problems if you create a nutrient deficiency. A little bit of a catch 22 mate, no doubt.

Drop the nutrient levels by half, lets say. Since I'm not looking at your tank and am not there with you I can't tell how healthy or marginal your plants are on nutrients, so I'll just say half for now because it seems reasonable, not because I have tons of data to support that number, understand?

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

looks like my plants are fine grown well apart from HC which is all in hair algae other plant which got problem with it is moss also covered in hair algae 

how about liquid co2 ??

direct link to my tank

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=9747

as You can see plants looks fine apart from one on left which looks like need more iron as is bit brown not much


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi,
   For some odd reason the images don't appear in my browser, but in any case, yes absolutely, adding any of the liquid carbon products will boost the "effective" CO2 level and at the same time will be toxic to the hair algae, so you'll be killing two birds with one stone. You might even consider a 2X overdose (even though many people frown on this).

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

for past month or so I overdose liquid co2 a bit at 7am 15ml light on at 15pm and second time liquid co2 about 3ml at 5pm is that about right??


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Yes it sounds good but there is no direct way to compare the dosing values between tanks or even to compare with an equivalent amount of gas injection. Those are good starting values but make any required adjustments as you go on.

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

my old light unit was on for 6 hours how about the new one it need to be for 6 hours for start and extend it later or start from more than 6 hours ??


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

I'd just keep it at 6 hours for now, see how you get on. Then you can increase it. I worry much less about duration than I do about intensity because it is the intensity that does the damage.

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (11 Mar 2010)

I knew that I can have some problems with a loads of light but do not realise how much algae I will get because of this

my CO2 level was correct and EI dosing was looking fine 

I hope with this light all will be fine 

Thanks Mate for help


----------



## alzak (20 Mar 2010)

Hi
 after changing my old HQI 2 x150w looks like algae do not grown any more but there is another problem now my plants do not grown and Glossostigma elatinoides is yellow after one week any help now what can I do my light is 4 x 30w 

any chance to fight with hair algae and dust on glass with high light??


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Mar 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> Hi
> after changing my old HQI 2 x150w looks like algae do not grown any more but there is another problem now my plants do not grown and Glossostigma elatinoides is yellow after one week any help now what can I do my light is 4 x 30w


Hi,
   The yellowing could be a sign of a Nitrogen or Iron or flow deficiency. Could you re-state your dosing scheme and filter/flow stats for this tank again? I'm sure it's here somewhere but I'm too lazy to look for it.



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> any chance to fight with hair algae and dust on glass with high light??


Errrr...high light is how you got into this mess in the first place mate, remember?

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (21 Mar 2010)

Hi

I know that light is the reason why I have this problem but on other side my plants do not grown like before

my tank is 370l and filtering ex1200 with flow 1200 lphand xp3 with flow 1350 lph and koralia nano 

for now I I dose 

MgSO4 - 16g
KNO3 - 6.5g
Kh2PO4 - 2.5g
K2SO4 - 3g
Trace 1.4g

pressured CO2

I try to work on flow at the moment as I think is a bit low 

main problem with hair algae is on moss which grown on redmoor wood 

Again Thanks for help


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Mar 2010)

Hi,
    Well, higher light accelerates growth rates, so lowering the light means that you have decelerated the growth rates. This is not surprising, but you've also decelerated the algae growth rates as well, and this is also to be expected. You need to get plant health under control, so it's a better tradeoff to decelerate the algae growth - even if the price you pay is slower growth. Once the plants become healthy and when the tank becomes more or less algae free the plant growth rates will pick up again without the algae. Patience is needed here mate because you cant really progress without healthy plants. There is no point whatsoever throwing megawatts at the tank until you have a firm grip on all the other factors involved with plant health like flow/CO2 and distribution of nutrients.

Hair algae is a CO2/flow issue. Are those weekly values or are they daily? If these are weekly values then this is not enough NO3 or PO4 for this tank. Also, you don't really need to dose K2SO4 if you dose the proper levels of KNO3 so that's one item you can get rid of to simplify things.

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (22 Mar 2010)

Hi

All the above I dose 3 times a week starting in Sunday with 50% water change and every second day of week apart from saturday which is a day without any dosing

I just look for some better filter to replace my xp3 as the outflow from it is not the best want to improve my flow adding a 2080 but just can not found anything for good price

I can see lot of people who has a high light and they are algae free how they do this ?

Thanks


----------



## CeeJay (23 Mar 2010)

Hi alzak
I can sympathise with you as I've had one or two algae battles myself.
I found the key is to learn as much as you can about growing healthy plants first. Then when you are confident you understand all of the aspects like flow, CO2, and ferts, then and only then, should you consider raising your light levels.


			
				alzak said:
			
		

> I can see lot of people who has a high light and they are algae free how they do this ?


All of these high light tanks are run by people who, through experience and mistakes, (myself included   ), fully understand what they are doing. Their tanks are meticulously maintained with attention paid to all aspects mentioned above.
The lighting should be the last thing on your list to increase.
If you check out my journal in my signature, you will find I have actually reduced my lighting levels by removing my reflectors and the plants are still happy, they just grow a bit slower that's all   
Once you get the plants health sorted the rest of your problems will dissappear.
Good luck.


----------



## alzak (23 Mar 2010)

Hi

I try to be patient but when I see my glosso carpet die after a week with low light I just want to do something

I already extend a 6 hours light on to 9 on will see if this help (still with low light) and co2 as high as I can without affecting any tank stock

Want to buy new bulbs but cant decide which one will look the best


----------



## alzak (24 Mar 2010)

Hi

and looks like the hair algae still grown a bit dust from glass already gone but now have to find a way how to get rid of hair algae any ideas??


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Mar 2010)

Hi,
   As discussed previously, hair algae is a CO2/flow issue, therefore there are only three ways to fix it:
1. Either inject CO2 at a higher rate or supplement with liquid carbon.
2. Lower the light even more than you already have done.
3. Add more flow.

Until you address these issues you cannot hope to eradicate hair algae. It is very possible, given more time, such as a few weeks/months that the plants will adapt to the current values you have now. However, if you lack the patience to wait for this to happen, then the three actions above (in any combination) are the only way to quickly accomplish this.  

Cheers,


----------



## alzak (25 Mar 2010)

Hi

I will go for fluval fx5 and koralia 2 or 3 which I hope help a lot with my flow problem just wait for just wait whenI get paid as I can not buy any more things in this month GF not to happy if I spend to much in one month   

CO2 is already bit high and if I add any more it will harm my fish so no chance for this for now I dose 15ml easycarbo a day do I have to change this ??  


Thanks Albert


----------



## Ajm200 (25 Mar 2010)

There are a few 2nd hand koralia 2 and 3s on eBay now with a starting price of 99p and no bids.  Finish in two days.  Maybe you can get a bargain


----------



## alzak (27 Mar 2010)

Hi 

My tank looks everyday worst than day before I do not know what to do my moss nearly  die same as glosso and hair algae can I do anything to get rid of this?


----------



## plantbrain (27 Mar 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I will go for fluval fx5 and koralia 2 or 3 which I hope help a lot with my flow problem just wait for just wait whenI get paid as I can not buy any more things in this month GF not to happy if I spend to much in one month
> 
> ...



I'd suggest rethinking the CO2 issue.
That + consider reducing the light intensity.

You are not going to get very far otherwise.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## alzak (27 Mar 2010)

Hi

I already reduce my light and now is 120w for 370l so looks fine 

I already find out what's happend with my moss I have 14 SAE and looks like they like my moss not the hair algae


----------

